# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Naderwane mięśnie przywodziciela.

## Matti

Serdecznie witam użytkowników forum. Piszę tutaj z myślą, że ktoś udzieli mi wskazówek co mam robić, jak dalej postępować z moją kontuzją. Mam 18 lat, ok. 175cm wzrostu, jestem osobą szczupłą(powiedziałbym nawet chudą, ważę ok 55 kg.).
5 lipca tego roku miałem turniej piłki nożnej na hali, który zakończył się dla mnie bardzo pechowo. Pomimo rozgrzewki  takiej, jak zawsze robiłem przed grą w football i nie tylko, czyli rozgrzewanie wszystkich stawów, rozciąganiu mięśni itd. Podczas mojego drugiego meczu wystartowałem do piłki po przekątnej, czyli jakbyśmy patrzyli na tarcze zegara to tak na godzinę ok. 2. Poczułem okropny ból w okolicy pachwiny w lewej nodze. Ból taki dziwny, którego nigdy wcześniej nie doznałem. To było takie rozrywanie w środku, tak jakby się coś rozdzierało w nodze. Nie byłem w stanie kontynuować biegu, ani też nie byłem w stanie wyhamować i ratowałem się upadkiem bo to było mniej bolesne. Wcześniej czasami odczuwałem ból w okolicy pachwiny w lewej nodze, ale ból ten nie eliminował mnie z uprawiania sportu i mijał po kilku dniach i wszystko wydawało się być ok. Wracając do 5 lipca.. Był to dla mnie ważny turniej, a jeśli ja się uprę to dążę do celu bez względu na skutki. Jeszcze w tym samym meczu wróciłem do gry, jednak na już bramce ponieważ tam nie musiałem, aż tak "męczyć" obolałej już nogi. Wiem to był okropny błąd, powinienem był zrezygnować z gry, a nogę obłożyć jak najszybciej lodem, jednak nie zrobiłem tego.. co więcej w ostatnim meczu mojej drużynie nie szło i podjąłem chyba jedną z najgłupszych decyzji jaką mogłem. Pomimo ogromnego bólu i ryzyka całkowitego zerwania przywodzicieli, opuściłem bramkę i grałem przez kilka minut w "polu" co wiązało się z próba biegania. Nie wychodziło mi to za dobrze, a ból okropnie dokuczał i wróciłem na bramkę. 
Ból był bardzo dokuczliwy, miałem problemy z chodzeniem, z siadaniem oraz wstawaniem. Po powrocie do domu obejrzałem dokładnie nogę. Nie zaobserwowałem na niej żadnego zasinienia, ani opuchlizny. Wieczorem udałem się na Izbę Przyjęć do pobliskiego szpitala. Doktor zrobił wywiad, opowiedziałem co się stało, następnie przeprowadził "badanie". Kazał mi położyć się na łóżku i unieść lewą nogę do góry. Pomimo wysiłku nogi nie zdołałem unieść choćby na 1cm. Następnie kazał odwrócić mi się na brzuch i ponownie unieść nogę do góry (tym razem "do tyłu"). Zrobiłem to i przy tej czynności nie odczuwałem większego bólu, w zasadzie był bardzo mały. Diagnoza lekarza była następująca: Naderwanie mięśni przywodziciela uda lewego. 
Przez 2 tygodnie zakazał mi biegać i unikać nadwyrężania nogi. No dobrze dobrze 2 tygodnie bez biegania? Ok, problem w tym, że przez pierwszy tydzień ja ledwo chodziłem, miałem problem z położeniem się do "łóżka"(śpię na samym materacu ok. 15cm wys.) nie mówiąc już o wstawaniu , spałem tylko na prawym boku bądź plecach ponieważ przy każdej próbie odwrócenia się na bok lewy towarzyszył mi okropny ból, który uniemożliwiał mi odwrócenie się. W nocy odczuwałem dziwny ból. Nie umiem tego dokładnie opisać. Wyglądało to mniej/więcej tak: skurcz mięśnia (o ile mogę to tak nazwać, bo mnie nie przytrafiają się mimowolne skurcze w nogach) i takie jakby uderzenie kości o kość? Ból w okolicy gdzie kończy się kość udowa. Takie jakby otarcie się tej kości o coś, bardzo dziwne i nie przyjemne uczucie, a ból towarzyszący temu potrafił mnie wybudzić ze snu o każdej porze w nocy. To samo zdarzało mi się w dzień gdy chodziłem, jeden fałszywy ruch i ból się pojawiał. Dodam, że nie dostałem skierowania na badanie USG, nie wiem w jakim stopniu mięsień został naderwany. Lekarz powiedział mi tylko to, żebym przez 2 tygodnie nie biegał i smarował mięsień 'ketonalem'. Na dzień dzisiejszy te bóle w nocy minęły, nie zdarzają się, jednak podczas gdy leżę i próbuję rozciągnąć nogę, towarzyszy temu dziwne uczucie, ale to jest już chyba wina tego iż mięsień nie jest do końca zregenerowany? Dobrze myślę? Ponadto minął już miesiąc od powstania kontuzji, a ja nadal nie mogę biegać, wolny trucht wywołuje ból w udzie i okolicach pachwiny. 
Czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć na podstawie tego co napisałem, czy mam powody do obaw, że z nogą jest coś nie tak? Czy to normalne, że po miesiącu czasu ja nadal nie mogę biegać? Pogodziłem się z faktem iż stracę przynajmniej pół sezonu, który startuje u mnie 14 sierpnia. Miałem nadzieję, że zdążę uporać się z kontuzją, ale teraz już nie mam żadnych złudzeń. Proszę mi powiedzieć co ma dalej robić? Czy spokojnie czekać? Czy udać się jeszcze raz do lekarza? Minął już miesiąc, jak nie biegam, nie uprawiam sportu, głównie siedzę w pracy (w biurze) większość dnia co pozwala mi jakoś zapominać o tej nodze i o tym, że nie mogę wyjść potem zagrać w piłkę czy potrenować. Jedyne na co się zdobyłem to jazda na rowerze. Początkowo sprawiało mi to troszkę bólu, ale potem, albo on minął, albo po prostu jestem już tak sfrustrowany, że nie zwracam na niego uwagi. 
Serdecznie dziękuję z góry za odpowiedzi, jeśli takie się pojawią, a ma nadzieję, ze będą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## arnika

No jak by na to nie patrzeć kontuzja przywodzicieli uda występuje najczęściej u piłkarzy  :Smile: 
Szkoda, że od razu po urazie nie zrobiłeś zimnego okładu i nie dałeś nodze odpocząć. No ale cóż - stało się.

W przypadku takich kontuzji dobrze nie przeciążać kończyny (ok 3 tygodnie). Pomocne bywa poruszanie się o kulach. Jeżeli objawy nadal Cię niepokoją to oczywiście dobrze byłoby zasięgnąć porady lekarza, ale taki kontuzje lubią długo przypominać o sobie. 
Myślę, że w Twoim przypadku fajnie byłoby poszukać jakiegoś ośrodka rehabilitacyjnego i wspomóc terapię jakimiś zabiegami fizykalnymi. 
Pozdrawiam i zdrowia życzę  :Smile:

----------


## Matti

Witam ponownie. Wczoraj wieczorem postanowiłem spróbować nieco pobiegać. Nie biegałem dużo, nie zrobiłem nawet 1km i było to wolne tempo. Ból w udzie jest nadal, nie ma mowy o szybszym bieganiu niż trucht. Jednak nie mogę już siedzieć w domu bezczynnie, już mi się nie chce i mam tej rozłąki ze sportem powyżej uszu. Stąd moje pytanie: Czy pomimo odczuwalnego bólu w udzie (który nie jest tak silny by powodował, ze nie mogę biec) mogę powoli zaczynać biegać? Czy stosować jakieś elastyczne ściągacze na to udo, czy jest jeszcze za wcześnie i na razie nie przesilać nogi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj.Przeczytalem Twoja historie urazu i stwierdzam ze mam identyczne objawy.Doszedles juz do pelni zdrowia?Pozdro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cześć. Mam dokładnie to samo. Mam 18 lat i od 7 lat trenuje piłkę nożna. Pierwszy raz mam tak poważną kontuzję. Mam dokładnie takie same objawy, w nocy te dokuczliwe bóle, wgl nie mogę spać.. ja już od miesiąca odczuwałam bóle w pachwinie ale football jest najważniejszy wiec wyszło w końcu na Mistrzostwach Polski 1 maja. Trener mi postawił diagnozę i powiedział że już mam miesiąc z głowy. U lekarza nie byłam, ponieważ nigdy do nich nie chodzę, poszłam tylko do zwykłego pierwszego kontaktu po zwolnienie. Po przeczytaniu tego obawiam się, że też tak szybko nie będę mogła wrócić do piłki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie,

znajomy jest w trakcie leczenia tej kontuzji a w tym czasie ja złapałem dokładnie to samo. Kolega miał tak poważnie że aż siniak mu się zrobił taki ogromny.
W Krakowie polecam lekarza Cracovi można iść do niego prywatnie. Dobra cena, profesjonalna opieka i rehabilitacja. Ponad godzinę czasu na każdą wizytę.
Bez rehabilitacji nie polecam wracania do sportu po tygodniu czy dwóch, zbyt ryzykowne że się nawróci i skończy się jeszcze gorzej.

Życzę wszystkim szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, przeczytałem Wasze  historie, no i daty wpisów, więc minęło kilka lat, temat już zamknięty, ale może ktoś przeczyta. Mam juz dużo więcej lat od osób które tu przedstawiły swoje historie i mam dwie rzeczy do powiedzenia. Pierwsza bardzo się cieszę że mamy jeszcze młodzież zakochaną w sporcie, a po drugie posłuchajcie starszego kolegi który blisko 40 stki uprawiając sport amatorsko wkurza sie że w młodości nie szanował zdrowia. Miałem podobne podejście do Waszego, skręcona kostka, co tam, 3-5 dni można grać, noga w gipsie - 2 tygodnie sam wyciągnę i można grać. Teraz sie to odbija, gram w stabilizatorach na kostki, a gram na max 70% a czasem jak sie zagalopuje bo to przecież sport to zdarzają się kontuzje. Wiec proszę was młodziezy nie bagatelizujcie urazów. A teraz temat mięśnia przywodziciela. Właśnie mam taką kontuzję, jakie były przyczyny? Narty, siatkówka i koszykówka. Wszystko sie złożyło na raz i dzisiaj odwiedziłem kolegę rehabilitanta w Krakowie. Kilka ruchów nogą i jest diagnoza, mięsień przywodziciela - tylko co z nim? Na pewno to jego wina, a co z nim nie wiadomo, więc idę wieczorem na USG tego mięśnia - koszt ok 150 zł (jeśli dobrze usłyszałem w słuchawce) do tego miałem szczęście, bo ktoś zrezygnował i Pani mnie wpisała na dzisiaj, następny wolny termin za 2 tygodnie. Po tym badaniu będziemy wiedzieli czy to jest naciągnięcie czy naderwanie czy zerwanie, Ja stawiam na naciągnięcie. A wtedy przerwa w sporcie na ok 6 tygodni. Jakie są inne diagnozy? Naciągnięcie, naderwanie, zerwanie. Jak sie to naprawia? Naciągnięcie - rehabilitacja, przerwa w sporcie, masaże itp, , Naderwanie - w zależności od rozległości tej kontuzji, albo operacyjnie trzeba ten mięsień po prostu z szyć, albo może się udać tylko rehabilitacyjnie, w obu przypadkach rehabilitacja jest potrzebna. Można jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe rzeczy stosować, ale o tym się dowiem. Zerwanie - zdaniem rehabilitanta tylko szycie, a potem rehabilitacja. Więc młodzi koledzy nie lekceważcie kontuzji. Ja miałem tak samo jak Wy, myślałem że jestem nie zniszczalny, że wszystko przejdzie, rozbiegam to co boli. A do tego jeszcze trener mówił że trzeba to rozciągnąć i rozbiegać. Nie zawsze jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie, więc na spokojnie, idziecie do lekarza czy chociaż rehabilitanta, potem badania i można powiedzieć co jest grane. Powodzenia w  leczeniu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Pozdrawiam kolegę, pewnie Pan to przeczyta skoro dodał w poniedz.  Mam dokładnie to samo, ból przy naciągnięciu nogi i spory dość krwiak w dolnej części uda... Tak jak Pan kiedyś tak ja gram za wszelką cenę bo zawsze się udawało obejść te kontuzje. Normalnie mogę robić sprinty jedynie ból przy naciągnięciu, planuję odpocząć 2 tyg., masować maściami  i zobaczę co będzie. Dopiero się udam do lekarza, ale widzę że samo nie przejdzie po wpisach :/ I mam 28 lat, a Pan 40 i ja jakbym mógł cofnąć czas to nie zastanawiałbym się nad kontuzjami i grał bo tak ciągnie do sportu. Zawsze się mówi, o jaki Ja byłem głupi ale gdyby się cofnęło czas to samo by się robiło no akurat w tym przypadku  :Smile:  Proszę o informacje jaka jest diagnoza u Pana i jak leczyć. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Siemka, ja wczoraj podczas uderzania piłki z tzw. woleja poczułem mocny ból po wewnętrznej stronie uda, następnie mogłem tylko lekko truchtać, o jakimkolwiek sprincie nie było mowy.. postanowiłem zejść z boiska.. Dziś rano, czuję, że ból nie ustępuje, pozwala mi na normalne poruszanie się, ale gdy przychodzi do szybszego przebierania nogami ból jest odczuwalny wciąż w tym samym miejscu. Stanąłem więc w rozkroku, próbowałem przeciągnąć bolącą nogę ku środkowi, efektem ból od samego spojenia łonowego w dól (ok. 15 cm). Czy wasza "przygoda" z naciągniętym/zerwanym przywodzicielem przebiegała podobnie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem tak. Mam 45 lat i od dziecka gram w piłkę. Kiedys miałem podobną kontuzję i leczyłem ja około 8 miesięcy. Obecnie nie mogę powrócić do formy od października ubiegłego roku. Jesli chodzi o lekarzy to panuje jakiś chaos informacyjny..robią USG twierdząc, że naderwanie leczy się około 6 tygodni (jeden z lepszych lekarzy młodej generacji w Krakowie), tymczasem rehabilitanci mówia o przerwie około 7 - 9 miesięcznej (!?) i.....wierzę tym ostatnim. Nie znam nikogo, kto miał tego typu uraz i nabawił się go grając w piłkę, kto potrzebowałby na wyleczenie mniej, niż 6-7 miesięcy. Niestety. Oczywiście młody organizm regeneruje się szybciej, niemniej jednak ten uraz nie nalezy do najprzyjemniejszych i nawet młode osoby potrzebują czasu :Smile:  Nie ma mowy o tym, żeby wrócić do gry kiedy nawet trochę boli bo uraz będzie się odnawiał. W okresie rehabilitacji trzeba przerzucić się na inne formy ruchu (rolki, bieganie etc.). Piłeczka dopiero na samym końcu.. :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Jestem doradcą jednego z nielicznych Banków, którzy mają w swojej ofercie kredyty dla zawodów wolnego zaufania na tzw. OŚWIADCZENIE, czyli nie w oparciu o dokumenty finansowe, a jedynie oświadczenie klienta. Koszt kredytu to 0,99% prowizji dla Banku i oprocentowanie 6,9%. Przez oświadczenie rozumiem całkowicie oświadczenie, bez żadnych dokumentów finansowych czy ZUS/US. Promocja dotyczy 
-lekarzy 
-weterynarzy 
-lekarzy stomatologów 
-właścicieli NZOZ.
Kwota jaką możemy udzielić to aż 400tysięcy na okres 10lat 
W razie zainteresowania zapraszam do kontaktu.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

Justyna Sobczyk
kom. 786 100 042

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastrzyki maści i tabletki dostałem trzeba iść do lekarza sportowego i zrobić usg ja bylem dzis po 3 miesiącach bólu wczesniej bylem u chirurga i niepomogl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiem,że  o tym pisaliście już dawno temu ,ale chętnie podzielę się swoją historią >zaczęło się od tego ,że 3 tygodnie temu,równo trzy tygodnie po meczu w piłkę usiadłem ,żeby odpocząć  po 10 minutach postanowiłem ,że pójdę sobie pokopać rozgrzałem się trochę pobiegałem i zacząłem grać . Podczas wykonywania pewnego tricku (ATW) poczułem ogromny ból w pachwinie  w połowie obrotu nogą >Postanowiłem usiąść  i po 5 minutach wstałem i próbowałem znowu to samo w połowie wykonywanego ruchu poczułem taki dziwny ból noga mi zdrętwiała i nie mogłem jej położyc na dól .
wywróciłem się po minucie mogłem ponownie ruszać nogą ale z okropnym bólem .Byłem z tym u lekarza pomachał mi on trochę nogą i stwierdził ,ŻE NIBY COŚ MI JEST dał mi zwolnienie na 2 tygodnie z WF-u i kazał nie uprawiać sportu smarować maściami i ograniczać chodzenie do minimum . Wczoraj przyszedł do mnie wujek masażysta i postanowił ,że spróbuje mi ogarnąć tę nogę z 30-40 minut masował mi ją robił robił różne ćwiczenia i stwierdził ,że naderwałem przywodziciela . 

Jeśli ktoś to przeczyta to prosiłbym o odpowiedź kiedy będę mógł się brać powoli za ponowne uprawianie sportu .

----------


## maareskk

Ja bym na Twoim miejscu się kontaktował z dr Karaczunem z Orthosport w Szczecinie. Dobry fachowiec, ja byłem w bardzo ciężkim stanie, była potrzeba robienia artroskopii kolana, ale wychodzę powoli na prostą. Rehabilitacja idzie szybko, efekty nawet samych terapeutów zaskakują. Czuję większą pewność na tej nodze, nie boję się jej obciążać.

----------


## stalker8

o, jest temat. Piłka nożna najbardziej kontuzyjny sport, dla mnie prawie jak skakanie na głowę do mętnej wody.
Należy dodać, jak to mam w zwyczaju, że państwo aspirujące by rywalizować, aby przystawać z bogatymi inwestuje w areny dla takich z aspiracjami do celebrytów - przykładnie niby to współpracujących  w drużynie. Chyba jestem za drogami dla rowerów, no i transport kolejowy, bo nie lubię młodych za kierownicą, jak na nich patrzę ostatnio, coraz częściej zauważam ich wiek. ...Prawda, rowery nie do tego klimatu. A wątku nawet nie czytam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem dzisiaj z jednej strony szczęśliwa z drugiej załamana.... Z tym miesniem mam już problemy od prawie dwóch lat. Blizowaty ból w prawym udzie idący od pachwiny.... od pół roku także w lewym udzie. . Po dzisiejszej kolejnej wizycie u specjalisty bioder jestem szczęśliwa, że to nie wyplukiwanie się stawów biodrowych tylko kontuzja "Pierd.." niedokoncze ... mięśni. Nie gram w piłkę nożną.... ale poruszam się bardzo intensywnie w pracy no i wspinam się troszkę w górach.... mamy teraz przepiękny seson na wspinaczkę a ja walczę nadal z kontuzją... jedna kontuzjowana strona pozwalała mi na wyprawę i wspinaczkę. Teraz są już dwie..... Istnieją w ogóle jakieś zastrzyki rozkurczowe albo coś w tym rodzaju? To już dwa lata.... chyba wystarczy. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem dzisiaj z jednej strony szczęśliwa z drugiej załamana.... Z tym miesniem mam już problemy od prawie dwóch lat. Blizowaty ból w prawym udzie idący od pachwiny.... od pół roku także w lewym udzie. . Po dzisiejszej kolejnej wizycie u specjalisty bioder jestem szczęśliwa, że to nie wyplukiwanie się stawów biodrowych tylko kontuzja "Pierd.." niedokoncze ... mięśni. Nie gram w piłkę nożną.... ale poruszam się bardzo intensywnie w pracy no i wspinam się troszkę w górach.... mamy teraz przepiękny seson na wspinaczkę a ja walczę nadal z kontuzją... jedna kontuzjowana strona pozwalała mi na wyprawę i wspinaczkę. Teraz są już dwie..... Istnieją w ogóle jakieś zastrzyki rozkurczowe albo coś w tym rodzaju? To już dwa lata.... chyba wystarczy. ..

----------

